#  > انجمن تعمیرات تخصصی سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > تعمیرات سخت افزاری  کامپیوتر های رومیزی | Desktop PC Hardware >  > بخش مربوط به پاور | Power Supply >  > سوال: حل مشکل افزایش زمان PG در پاور گرین 380

## abinttco

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*aliz63*,*jac*,*NICHICON*,*vahid.azmi*,*vhw*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## reza_476

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abinttco*,*vhw*

----------


## abinttco

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*A.R.T*,*aliz63*,*behnam12553*,*hamidreza2rd*,*jac*,*mmzhr*,*reza_476*,*unlimited01*,*vahid.azmi*,*vhw*,*yp1248*

----------


## reza_476

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*100127898791*,*2809*,*61054*,*70yusefi70*,*77770*,*8095*,*A & H*,*A.R.T*,*abbas009*,*abbodon*,*abinttco*,*abolhassan*,*adib197*,*ahbadr*,*ahmiro*,*ajabovo*,*ali.barari*,*ali6000*,*aliazadi1234*,*alireza85*,*alisaie*,*alisinadost*,*aliz63*,*ali_r714*,*aminnima2*,*aminroda*,*amir copy*,*AmirH king*,*amoo behzad*,*anamisco*,*anfal*,*antypanty*,*arastoo_nj*,*ardalans*,*arem*,*aria gostar*,*Arsalan77*,*Arya m*,*aryamon*,*as-it*,*asd gegar*,*asoshno*,*atrn*,*atropat72*,*ayan*,*ayoub m*,*ayyub492*,*azinnet*,*azzaa*,*babakmaku*,*babko59*,*bahram68*,*beagi*,*beal*,*behnam12553*,*behnamr65*,*behrooz40328*,*BEHROOZJAN*,*behzad-s*,*bh06*,*biman251*,*boyevill100*,*cc.damghan*,*click.6040*,*click23*,*cloner2425*,*drbehroozh*,*ebra.ah*,*Ebrahim75*,*ehsan-kh*,*elec.shya*,*Electero pc*,*electeropars*,*emadgs*,*emanbatyaneh*,*enterpc*,*eshahnazi*,*estarabadi*,*EXgamer*,*farhad 10*,*farsarr*,*farshid_r21*,*gamer1*,*Ghaaz*,*h-f*,*habibpn*,*Hadi.b7*,*haft_aseman*,*hajizade1369*,*hamed-agho*,*hamed_avr*,*Hamidllee*,*hamidreza2rd*,*hamid_nadery*,*hamrazcomput*,*haniro*,*hashemsui*,*hcc*,*hns*,*holynight*,*hoosh7743724*,*hooshrayaneh*,*Hosein a*,*hosein200*,*hossein.406*,*hoss_bakh*,*hrsa74*,*ilia63*,*imel9898*,*imen*,*Integrity*,*iran data*,*iran24*,*Jahanlaptop*,*jaryan*,*javadma*,*jorj1364*,*judo*,*kamal0077*,*karim25*,*karimjavvy*,*kartvel*,*keepsake*,*khelane*,*khoshraftar*,*khosravian*,*khosrow29*,*Komail98*,*kookooli*,*linas_kal200*,*lovelornz*,*m-javad*,*m.r.a*,*m470k*,*Mahbodeng45*,*mahdi-barani*,*Mahdi258258*,*mahdimbayat*,*Mahdist*,*majidmonsef*,*majid_nas*,*mani6*,*manshor*,*masoud_n*,*ma_3_taa*,*mehdi.piran*,*mehdi20961*,*mehdi659*,*mehdi9259*,*mehran1120*,*mehran3*,*Memol777*,*mgtgood*,*mg_omidy*,*mmzhr*,*MNEng*,*mohamad91*,*mohamadmahan*,*mohamadpakza*,*mohammad0131*,*mohammad4410*,*mohandessss*,*MOHSEN&A*,*mohseng3*,*mohsennnnnn*,*mohsent778*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*moisom*,*moje sabz*,*mojtabashaye*,*mors@net*,*mory621*,*mosnajrad*,*Mostafahe*,*Mousavi mm*,*mr repair*,*mrazmi*,*msharifi*,*msmp2*,*My AnswerMeh*,*my60_63*,*myaser*,*mzm*,*nanocomputer*,*Navid-Aref*,*nazari1371*,*nbv89*,*next 21*,*nishgon64*,*parand010*,*parandzanjan*,*parsfama*,*parto200*,*parto2000*,*pato1234*,*pc-isar*,*pcpersia*,*pc_fardin*,*peyman2615*,*peymanelec*,*peymanttm*,*pishgaman8*,*plus110*,*poursobhi*,*powergreen*,*prtnet*,*ptaabodi*,*qelem*,*ramin_pf*,*raza54m*,*rector_zex*,*repair.pc*,*reza-maleki*,*reza.93*,*reza10288*,*rezafaridi*,*rezapoet*,*rezaroshan76*,*rezawto*,*roozbeh4620*,*roozbeh_ak*,*Rosta*,*r_asr_r@yaho*,*saboor*,*sadeghi1979*,*sadeghr7*,*sadeg_tab66*,*sadr44*,*saeed.zng*,*saeed_x111*,*sahoo*,*samarayaneh*,*sayan_tadbir*,*scorpions566*,*server5651*,*sgs1352*,*shah.sn*,*shahab42*,*shahin0012*,*sharifi07*,*sibpc*,*Silver.Star*,*single*,*Smmcoc*,*smn6630*,*ssasann*,*st33693*,*t.taha*,*tatung10*,*tofan_2050*,*unlimited01*,*vahid.azmi*,*valli_62*,*veisian63*,*Vhdsaal*,*vhw*,*viv.ninga*,*Vus.9170188*,*xsonic*,*yarollahi*,*yaser82*,*yass*,*yp1248*,*اللکتور*,*الکترونیک بابک*,*امداد سیستم*,*امیرحسین ام*,*بختیا*,*جاروب*,*داودجمالی*,*رسول 54*,*رضا مختاری*,*سلاح ورزی*,*فراپرداز*,*مثشیثق*,*مجید خان*,*محرم.*,*محمد مرادی*,*محمود آقا*,*معدی سعادت*,*مهدی.ر*,*پارس دلتا*,*کایا کامپیوت*

----------


## reza_476

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*100127898791*,*61054*,*6373*,*77770*,*8095*,*A & H*,*abbodon*,*abinttco*,*abolhassan*,*ahbadr*,*ahmad1399*,*Ahmadsoyturk*,*ahmiro*,*ajabovo*,*ak1_2004*,*akelecomp*,*Ali20takm*,*alireza85*,*alisaie*,*alisinadost*,*aliz63*,*ali_r714*,*aminroda*,*amir copy*,*amir zarei*,*Amir_sataw*,*anayatbaratl*,*anfal*,*antypanty*,*ardalans*,*arem*,*aria gostar*,*Arya m*,*aryamon*,*as-it*,*asghar611*,*asoshno*,*atrn*,*atropat72*,*ayoub m*,*ayyub492*,*azinnet*,*azzaa*,*babakmaku*,*babko59*,*bachegorgan*,*bahram68*,*beagi*,*beal*,*behnam021*,*behnamr65*,*behrooz40328*,*BEHROOZJAN*,*behzad-s*,*best=son*,*bh06*,*biman251*,*bk.nasiri*,*boyevill100*,*click.6040*,*click23*,*cybernova*,*danesh1374*,*dashali*,*delaram63*,*drbehroozh*,*ebra.ah*,*Ebrahim75*,*edisone2005*,*ehsan-kh*,*elec.shya*,*electeropars*,*elias77*,*emanbatyaneh*,*enterpc*,*eshahnazi*,*estarabadi*,*EXgamer*,*exoddus*,*farhad 10*,*farsarr*,*gamer1*,*h-f*,*habibpn*,*haft_aseman*,*hajizade1369*,*hamed-agho*,*hamed564*,*hamed_avr*,*hamid360*,*Hamidllee*,*hamidreza2rd*,*hamid_nadery*,*haniro*,*hasan9091*,*hashemsui*,*heptan*,*hermidasss*,*hns*,*HoJjAt108*,*holynight*,*hoosh7743724*,*hooshrayaneh*,*Hosein a*,*hosein200*,*Hoseinnadi*,*hossein-123*,*hossein.406*,*hossein1354*,*hoss_bakh*,*hrsa74*,*imel9898*,*imen*,*Integrity*,*iran data*,*Jahanlaptop*,*jahed*,*jalal R*,*jalali_ab*,*jaryan*,*Jason_AI*,*javad.fuladi*,*javadkh*,*javad_291382*,*jorj1364*,*judo*,*kamal0077*,*karim25*,*karimjavvy*,*kartvel*,*Kazem915*,*khelane*,*khoshraftar*,*khosravian*,*khosrow29*,*kookooli*,*Kwonclub1392*,*linas_kal200*,*lotfy*,*lovelornz*,*m.r.a*,*m470k*,*Mahbodeng45*,*mahdi-barani*,*Mahdi258258*,*mahdimbayat*,*Mahdist*,*majidhamid*,*majid_nas*,*mangeneegh*,*mani6*,*manshor*,*masoud_n*,*matinbetin*,*mavaramat*,*ma_3_taa*,*mehdi.piran*,*mehdi20961*,*mehdi659*,*mehdi9259*,*mehdisoroosh*,*mehdi_m*,*mehkar*,*Memol777*,*mf_gol*,*mgtgood*,*mmssjj*,*mmzhr*,*mnadimi*,*MNEng*,*mohamad91*,*mohamadpakza*,*mohammad0131*,*mohammad4410*,*mohammad_gh21*,*mohandessh*,*mohandessss*,*MOHSEN&A*,*mohsen-d*,*Mohsen2965*,*mohsennnnnn*,*mohsent778*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*moisom*,*mojtabashaye*,*mors@net*,*mory621*,*mosaffa*,*mosnajrad*,*Mousavi mm*,*mr repair*,*MRJirantk*,*msmp2*,*my60_63*,*myaser*,*mzm*,*nanocomputer*,*nariman1718*,*nasserj*,*Navid-Aref*,*nazari1371*,*nbv89*,*next 21*,*nishgon64*,*notebookplus*,*parand010*,*parandzanjan*,*parsfama*,*parto2000*,*pato1234*,*pc-isar*,*pcpersia*,*peymanelec*,*peymanttm*,*piran_hamed*,*pishgaman8*,*plus110*,*proman*,*prtnet*,*ptaabodi*,*qelem*,*ramin_pf*,*rector_zex*,*repair.pc*,*reza.93*,*reza10288*,*rezapoet*,*rezawto*,*romeo82ir*,*roozbeh4620*,*Rosta*,*Rs7*,*sadeghi1979*,*sadr44*,*saeed.zng*,*sahoo*,*samarayaneh*,*scorpions566*,*server5651*,*seyed510*,*sgs1352*,*shadies*,*shah.sn*,*shahab42*,*shahin0012*,*sharifi07*,*sibpc*,*Silver.Star*,*sina3green*,*sinagcc*,*single*,*sinner63*,*smn6630*,*sooshiyans*,*st33693*,*t.taha*,*tafali*,*taher67*,*tatung10*,*tofan_2050*,*unlimited01*,*vahid.azmi*,*valli_62*,*veisian63*,*vhw*,*Vus.9170188*,*xsonic*,*xxaniar*,*yarollahi*,*yass*,*yp1248*,*اللکتور*,*الکترونیک بابک*,*امیرحسین ام*,*بختیا*,*داودجمالی*,*رسول 54*,*رضا مختاری*,*سلاح ورزی*,*فراپرداز*,*مثشیثق*,*مجید خان*,*محرم.*,*محمد حسین ص*,*محمد مرادی*,*محمود آقا*,*مرتضی3414*,*معدی سعادت*,*معین بیژنی*,*مهدی.ر*,*مهسا سیستم*,*پارس دلتا*,*کایا کامپیوت*

----------


## abinttco

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*aliz63*,*BEHROOZJAN*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*sooshiyans*,*vahid.azmi*

----------


## reza_476

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abinttco*,*vhw*

----------


## mosaffa

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abinttco*,*behnam12553*,*BEHROOZJAN*,*hoss_bakh*,*jac*,*khelane*,*Navid-Aref*,*poursobhi*,*reza_476*,*vahid.azmi*,*vhw*,*yp1248*

----------


## BEHROOZJAN

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*cybernova*,*iran data*,*NPTiak*,*vhw*,*yp1248*

----------


## HoJjAt108

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*jac*

----------


## HoJjAt108

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hoss_bakh

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*aliz63*

----------


## ehsan-kh

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------


## ehsan-kh

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*aliz63*,*mahdi_138*

----------

